
Synaptic Package Manager Still Lacks Wayland Support, Removed from Debian Buster - sneakernets
https://tracker.debian.org/news/1037065/synaptic-removed-from-testing/
======
sneakernets
More details on what prompted this decision: [https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=818366](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=818366)

